# Is Oberon leather supposed to be soft?



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

I've read so many people talking about how soft their Oberon covers are, but I've just received mine (Paisley) and it  is pretty hard.  Do you have to handle it a lot for it to soften up?  I'm thinking maybe it's this pattern too - because it's embossed all over, there are no spans of smooth leather - if that makes sense.  I still like it; was just expecting it to be softer than it is.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, the longer you have the cover the less hard it becomes.  Like most good leather, the more you use it, the more supple it becomes.  My K2 Oberon cover was well broken in by the time I sold it.  My K3 cover is somewhat stiff, but with use (at this point daily use) it will become more soft.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I have the paisley cover too, and it is not as soft as the other Oberon covers that I have. I agree that it is because of the overall embossing. It's a very pretty cover but because of that, it isn't my favorite.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Cadillac Shoe Lotion that Oberon recommends will soften it if you want to use it.  It may darken it slightly.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone ever give it a "treatment"? Like a coat of leather polish or saddle soap or anything?


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I have the paisley and because of the embossed design all over the cover, it's a little stiffer than some of the other covers.  
I think I like it better because it's stiffer but that's just me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Does anyone ever give it a "treatment"? Like a coat of leather polish or saddle soap or anything?


I am nearly certain that I've read where Oberon Design Co. says not to use saddle soap. They recommend Cadillac Shoe Lotion, which I had to order from Amazon since no one around where I live carries it. I love the way the Cadillac lotion makes my Oberon look and feel.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the little brochure that comes with Oberons, under Oberon Design Leather Care Suggestions, it says: _To remedy dry or scuffed areas we recommend using a light coating of a product called 'Cadillac Leather Lotion' to restore a supple quality. It can be purchased on the internet or in quality shoe repair shops. Any topical product will darken the color of your cover over time, so use judiciously. Never use mink or neats foot oils, saddle soap or anything gooey._

So there ya go!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I have the little brochure that comes with Oberons, under Oberon Design Leather Care Suggestions, it says: _To remedy dry or scuffed areas we recommend using a light coating of a product called 'Cadillac Leather Lotion' to restore a supple quality. It can be purchased on the internet or in quality shoe repair shops. Any topical product will darken the color of your cover over time, so use judiciously. Never use mink or neats foot oils, saddle soap or anything gooey._
> 
> So there ya go!


So THAT'S where I heard/read that! Thanks.


----------



## BJHunter (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got the medici in purple a few weeks ago and it is not soft.  I don't want to put anything on it since it is a deep purple and I don't want it getting any darker.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got one of the first Oberon Kindle covers, one of the original beta K1 covers, and also a purple ROH design.  I wouldn't consider either one soft....but the cover does get so it flexes easily to fold back.  I generally fold the cover behind the Kindle to read.  I like the firmness of the cover, it feels very protective of my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BJHunter said:


> I just got the medici in purple a few weeks ago and it is not soft. I don't want to put anything on it since it is a deep purple and I don't want it getting any darker.


I've had Oberons in both the green and the fern, and neither has darkened noticeably from the use of the Cadillac Shoe Lotion, if anyone has a fear of that. Personally, I think that keeping the leather in top-notch condition outweighs any risk of darkening for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine is pretty firm but that may be in part because of the amount of detail in the design.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I got my Cadillac Shoe Lotion from eBay.  It was about $4.75 for a bottle plus shipping from a seller who sold it regularly there.  He ships worldwide


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use Apple Brand Leather Care... It's basically the same stuff as the Cadillac leather lotion that Oberon recommends and I can pick it up at a leather shop near me.  It does help soften up the leather quite a bit. The Paisley is a bit stiffer than my other covers.. My Butterfly and da Vinci are much softer (then again, they have much less of the design)

I've never really had any darkening of the leather using the lotion, but it does give it a richer look/feel.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

BJHunter said:


> I just got the medici in purple a few weeks ago and it is not soft. I don't want to put anything on it since it is a deep purple and I don't want it getting any darker.


I was thinking the same thing. The purple is quite dark, especially with the paisley design, and I wouldn't want it to be much darker because I really like it as is. I will use it for a bit and see if it "loosens" up a bit, and then maybe try the Cadillac lotion on it. It would be great if they offered the lotion in a little sample size bottle as an option when you purchase and then sent it along with your item. I would have paid an extra few dollars to get it all at once - because I know I will probably be too lazy to go out and source it on my own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Take some fine sandpaper and scrub it on.....that will even out the shade, and then put the lotion on it.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got a Celtic swirl for my K3 and it's not nearly as soft as my World Tree for K2 was. The allover tooling requires thicker leather. I took the cardboard inserts out and rubbed it down inside and out with Aussie leather conditioner. It helped quite a bit and didn't change the color noticeably (sky blue, which is really more of a dark turquoise.) I rubbed a lot of it into the inside of the spine which smoothed out the suede like interior. Makes it more pleasant to hold and also helped it fold back flat.


----------

